# Brushing and grooming of lionhead?



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 31, 2012)

So Muppet is settling in nicely. She comes when she is called. Has done fairly well figuring out the layout of her space. She still bumps into things when she is racing around though but even that has improved. Our big issue right now is brushing. Fraggles being short coated and sleek as never required much grooming. But Muppet has long hair especially on her head and bum area. Jason calls it her "skirt" as its long and skirt like. I am trying to get it to grow in nice and silky (like Daisy Mae) so if anyone has diet advice please share. But brushing is hard because she can be very fearful when I attempt to comb her. She shakes and sways her head from side to side more frantically then usual (due to the blindness). She kicks and tries to get away. I have no idea what kind of combs to use and I don't want to scare her as she is VERY trusting. But I keep finding poop balls matted in her skirt. Its normal poop but it just gets tangled in. Also she is still pink in spots from the hair dye. In other words HELP!!!!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 31, 2012)

As I am in the process of getting my first lion head and future lion heads, I have been doing major research or homework lol on how to best take care of my precious lionheads. Believe me, I did the same thing with my boys.

Here's some interesting info on taking care of lion heads. The only food suppliment I saw was wool block. But you can still use hay to help stop blockage.

Hope this helps.

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] What personality do Lionheads have?--[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Lionheads are more similar to Netherland's than Hollands in personality. Overall they are more skittish than the 'laid back' breeds. Of course, handling them at a young age greatly affects their personality and friendliness. They typically will grow to 3.5-4.5 lbs. Like the long haired breeds - Lionheads are susceptible to 'wool block' and you will need to take preventative measures to ensure their health. Plenty of Timothy hay...and I use a regular supply of papaya. [/font] [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]GI stassis). When they are shedding you will need to groom them more frequently so they do not injest their hair and wool which could cause an intestinal blockage. We give our Lionheads wool block powder once a week. Other than that they are pretty much like any other rabbit as far as care.[/font]




[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]K
[/font]


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 31, 2012)

Honey, who was an adult when I got her, had a longer patch on each side of her tail area. The people at the shelter cut it off when we were getting ready to go home. But in the months since I just let it grow out because it stayed clean, so I knew it wasn't in the way. So I'd say trim it off from time to time. Perhaps when she's older it won't need to be done.

I just hand groom her mane, mainly making sure none gets in her eyes & scratches them. She'd just finished shedding before I got her, so haven't dealt with that yet. Maybe she's not a typical lionhead, but the rest of her hair doesn't seem any longer than a short-haired rabbit's is.


----------



## Mindy10 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh I wish I had good advice for you. Blossom hates to be brushed 4 months later!! Yesterday she swung and bit me because I pulled a big piece of hair hanging off her butt!! If im very gentle and I hold her head down and pat it and with the other hand I brush that seems to work for me. So maybe if you pat her head and keep it to the ground that might help with the swaying. I didnt realize you had a blind bunny. Are you keeping her or are you watching her?


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 31, 2012)

Katie: You know that I have a lionhead mix rabbit named Sweetie. I can help you with getting Muppet used to grooming.

I set Sweetie next to me and I brushed her with a soft brush to start out with, then I moved to the harder brush and as I was brushing her I talked gently to her, letting her know that it is okay and she was doing great. Then as she got used to the brushing she sat in my lap.

If you need any help you know where I live, you can bring Muppet and I can help you groom her and show you how you can gain her trust with the grooming. Just call/text to make sure that I am home.

Remember Sweetie is 3/4 lionhead!


I hope that this helps!!!!!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 31, 2012)

Well lucky for us Muppet is an extremely laid back lap bunny. Her fur is very much like Blossoms fluffy all over but extra fluffy around her butt. Yes Muppet is here to stay as we are very attached to her and she is special needs so we wanted to make sure she got a good home.


----------



## MagPie (Jan 31, 2012)

I wish I could help, but Harvey's like Fraggles. Sleek and short hair. Tho when I do try and brush him he likes to move away from the brush. I like to brush him when he's distracted by food, especially his oats.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 31, 2012)

Bribery and getting them used to it has always worked for us--just takes time.


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 2, 2012)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> Well lucky for us Muppet is an extremely laid back lap bunny. Her fur is very much like Blossoms fluffy all over but extra fluffy around her butt. Yes Muppet is here to stay as we are very attached to her and she is special needs so we wanted to make sure she got a good home.


You can also try letting her watch television with you guys while you brush her. She will be distracted by the television and you can brush her without any problems. Actually she can listen to the television and be distracted by it while you bruah her.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 3, 2012)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> *I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well lucky for us Muppet is an extremely laid back lap bunny. Her fur is very much like Blossoms fluffy all over but extra fluffy around her butt. Yes Muppet is here to stay as we are very attached to her and she is special needs so we wanted to make sure she got a good home.
> ...



That's what all my bunnies do when I groom. They do love watching TV. Especially Harry Potter movies. Put one in, and their ears perk up. Then take one out to groom, and he settles right on my lap to watch as I do my thing. Best thing I found for my bunnies during grooming time. 

I was surprised to find out bunnies actually can see TV. They love different actions parts or multi flashing screens. Really catches their attention. I think that's why they like Harry Potter movies. Lots going on. 

And coming in at a close second, I don't understand this one, but Sons of Guns. They are fasinated by the sounds and the flashing. They don't defensive or upset, they just sit up and notice it. It's amazing to look over and see three bunny faces watching tv. 

So try the tv. It's been a big help for me during grooming. No expert here, just know what my bunnies like. 

K


----------

